
Ask HN: Covid-19 online contact tracing? - smrk007
With the abundance of data from social networks, I would thing it would be feasible to implement a sort of a crowd-sourced contact-tracing website. Something along the lines of...<p>1). User indicates they have the coronavirus
2). Site fetches potential locations they may have visited, and people they may have interacted with based on their social media data.
3). User indicates interaction with said locations and users.
4). Risk profile for other users is updated.
======
jhonordan
Facebook should come up with this!

